

Show HN: DevCenter - Nigerian designers/developers share what they're working on - danawoyele
http://www.devcenter.co/home/

======
danawoyele
Somewhere for Nigerian designers/developers to discover each other by sharing
what they're working on.

------
ckdarby
Pretty much the entire footer links don't work.

~~~
danawoyele
we were so worked out trying to get out our MVP, we simply missed it. Thanks
for spotting that. Will be fixed

